# Sciatica



## Joffey (17 Feb 2017)

Pretty sure I have Sciatica. Not been to the doctors yet but had back pain for 3 weeks now (lower back, groin and top of left leg).

Anyone experienced this and know what the best ways to get rid are? I'm currently just taking ibuprofen and it's receiving the pain a little.

Thanks!


----------



## numbnuts (17 Feb 2017)

Doctors ASAP


----------



## Drago (17 Feb 2017)

Doctors, ASAP. Then a good physio. I suffered a nasty attack about 10 years ago, and over the course of several sessions the physic was able to manipulate the nerve so it's now in a fractionally different position. Aside for the odd mild twinge it completely fixed it, though the sessions were gruelling.


----------



## dbeattie (18 Feb 2017)

Have you tried crawling on your hands and knees like a baby several times a day for a minute or so?


----------



## rualexander (18 Feb 2017)

Sciatica tends to affect buttock and back of leg.
Plenty of other nerves that you could have impinged though.


----------



## Mrs M (18 Feb 2017)

A good osteopath


----------



## Drago (18 Feb 2017)

rualexander said:


> Sciatica tends to affect buttock and back of leg.
> Plenty of other nerves that you could have impinged though.



Oh you're not wrong. It was my butlers day off and I bent over to empty the dishwasher, and it was like i'd been stabbed in the left buttock. No warnings. Never known pain like it.


----------



## cyberknight (18 Feb 2017)

dbeattie said:


> Have you tried crawling on your hands and knees like a baby several times a day for a minute or so?


Only when i pay the lady of the night to tell me to act like that


----------



## Drago (18 Feb 2017)

You are Max Mosley and I CMFP!


----------



## dbeattie (18 Feb 2017)

cyberknight said:


> Only when i pay the lady of the night to tell me to act like that


It works. But there's the weirdness of it that puts some folk off. A colleague came in to work recently doubled up with a sore back. He said he was going to get a doctor's appointment. I said try crawling and explained it all to him. Next day he strode in pain-free and said he crawled and it was fine after that.
Some folk won't try it because they think it's too weird.


----------



## vickster (18 Feb 2017)

dbeattie said:


> Have you tried crawling on your hands and knees like a baby several times a day for a minute or so?


In an adult nappy? Whatever turns you on 

Maybe try explaining the reasoning as you did to your colleague?


----------



## RedRider (18 Feb 2017)

Joffey said:


> Pretty sure I have Sciatica. Not been to the doctors yet but had back pain for 3 weeks now (lower back, groin and top of left leg).
> 
> Anyone experienced this and know what the best ways to get rid are? I'm currently just taking ibuprofen and it's receiving the pain a little.
> 
> Thanks!


I found ibuprofen didn't really touch the sides of sciatica pain. I was referred to an nhs physio who referred me to an nhs 'back class'. This was essentially a gym circuit concentrating on strengthening and stretching the muscles around the back which support the spine. So cat stretches, standing on one leg with your eyes closed, planks, press ups and more. I found the cat stretch and one where you draw and hold your knees up to your chest and gently rock on your back most effective.
After ten weeks I joined a Pilates class and learned more stretching and strengthening moves. That might be four years ago maybe and touch wood haven't had a recurrence.
My sciatica went through my right buttock and all the way down my leg. At its worse I also lost sensation on the skin on the back of my calf. I also experienced a dull achein my groin.
I carried on cycling by the way. If I was able to actually get on the bike it was easier to ride than to walk places. Still a bit difficult tho, the strength in my right leg was much reduced.
First step for you should be to get it diagnosed by someone who really knows what there talking about. If sciatica then prescribed exercise its probs the way to go.


----------



## cyberknight (18 Feb 2017)

I found an over tight muscle gave me sciatic like symptoms.
http://www.spine-health.com/wellnes...and-exercise-sciatic-pain-piriformis-syndrome


----------



## vickster (18 Feb 2017)

See a medic if it's no better after 3 weeks with proper rest. Don't try to tough it out where there's a potential risk to nerves (if it is sciatica, agreed on the pain in buttock and back of leg, had it 20+ years ago thanks to a slipped disc, I needed surgery as there was a risk of paralysis!)


----------



## Hill Wimp (18 Feb 2017)

Sciatica can also give pain in the outside of the knees. I suffer from that on longer rides and came back with it after my last tour 2 years ago.

My osteopath sorts mine out a treat.


----------



## RoubaixCube (18 Feb 2017)

Ive had this. It usually happens during winter times when ts really cold and can almost completely stop me from the walking as its so painful. It occurs in my inner thighs near my groin. I have had some back pain along with it but mainly just stiffness. Best thing i did was stay warm and do more exercise while taking ibuprofen


----------



## dbeattie (18 Feb 2017)

vickster said:


> In an adult nappy? Whatever turns you on
> 
> Maybe try explaining the reasoning as you did to your colleague?


Hits the reset button.


----------



## Joffey (18 Feb 2017)

Thanks everyone - doctors Monday morning and I'll go from there. Not done any exercise for 4 weeks due to a wedding so maybe getting back on the bike might do the trick...


----------



## vickster (18 Feb 2017)

dbeattie said:


> Hits the reset button.


??

You said you'd explained said advice to your colleague and it helped. However, on here you gave advice but with no explanation as to what/why doing this helps. My post was to suggest that doing so might be useful for the OP


----------



## vickster (18 Feb 2017)

Joffey said:


> Thanks everyone - doctors Monday morning and I'll go from there. Not done any exercise for 4 weeks due to a wedding so maybe getting back on the bike might do the trick...


Wait until you've seen the doctor


----------



## dbeattie (18 Feb 2017)

vickster said:


> ??
> 
> You said you'd explained said advice to your colleague and it helped. However, on here you gave advice but with no explanation as to what/why doing this helps. My post was to suggest that doing so might be useful for the OP


How did you learn to walk?


----------



## vickster (18 Feb 2017)

dbeattie said:


> How did you learn to walk?


On two feet. It's a very long time ago, I don't remember, apparently I was about 9 months old

Still don't follow your point

I'm assuming you're a physio? Mine actually explains the reasons for exercises, perhaps you could try doing the same?


----------



## dbeattie (18 Feb 2017)

vickster said:


> On two feet. It's a very long time ago, I don't remember, apparently I was about 9 months old
> 
> Still don't follow your point
> 
> I'm assuming you're a physio? Mine actually explains the reasons for exercises, perhaps you could try doing the same?


I didn't learn to walk by doing nothing and then getting up on 2 feet. I did it the same as everyone else. I lay and kicked my legs and moved my arms. I looked around and reached for things. I learned to roll over. Then I crept. Next I managed to get up on my hands and knees, and I rocked. Then I crawled. I could never have walked without doing al those things.
Rolling, rocking and crawling laid down the movement patterns I used for walking. Pain disrupts normal movement patterns.
Go on try it. Even if you don't have pain.


----------



## vickster (18 Feb 2017)

dbeattie said:


> I didn't learn to walk by doing nothing and then getting up on 2 feet. I did it the same as everyone else. I lay and kicked my legs and moved my arms. I looked around and reached for things. I learned to roll over. Then I crept. Next I managed to get up on my hands and knees, and I rocked. Then I crawled. I could never have walked without doing al those things.
> Rolling, rocking and crawling laid down the movement patterns I used for walking. Pain disrupts normal movement patterns.
> Go on try it. Even if you don't have pain.


Unfortunately I can't actually kneel now due to knackered knees 

But thank you


----------



## dbeattie (18 Feb 2017)

vickster said:


> Unfortunately I can't actually kneel now due to knackered knees
> 
> But thank you


Get cushions under the knees. Hands on the floor. Rock back and forward. Stop. Lift one hand off the floor. Put it back down. Lift the other one. Alternate. Notice how your core muscles react.
Give it a go.


----------



## vickster (18 Feb 2017)

I have to avoid kneeling and I've got endless physio exercises to do already for foot, knee and shoulder, but thanks, I'm sure the OP could consider trying once he has a diagnosis


----------



## kingrollo (18 Feb 2017)

3 weeks is a long time without any improvement. If you not in absolute agony I would try some gentle stretching - maybe just start with basic hamstring stretches - or walking is good for sciatica.
If its nothing serious (IE you get the all clear from your GP) I would look at enrolling on a Pilates or yoga class


----------



## vickster (20 Feb 2017)

Joffey said:


> Thanks everyone - doctors Monday morning and I'll go from there. Not done any exercise for 4 weeks due to a wedding so maybe getting back on the bike might do the trick...


What did the Dr say?


----------



## Joffey (20 Feb 2017)

vickster said:


> What did the Dr say?



She has given me Naproxen to take for 2-4 weeks to see if it corrects itself and if not they will need to look at it again. She did say I was free to do any exercise so I'll give the tablets a couple of days to hopefully relieve the pain and get back on the bike.


----------



## vickster (20 Feb 2017)

Sounds good, so more muscular than nerve?

Did she suggest physio? Do some back stretching exercises too, as well as cycling


----------



## Joffey (20 Feb 2017)

vickster said:


> Sounds good, so more muscular than nerve?
> 
> Did she suggest physio? Do some back stretching exercises too, as well as cycling



She didn't suggest anything really but the tablets for now and didn't say nerve or muscular. I have been sleeping in quite a few different beds over the last few weeks due to holidays so maybe she thought that was a mitigating factor and popped me on the tablets.

I'll give stretching a go as well, thanks for the advice.


----------



## psmiffy (20 Feb 2017)

I used to have a bad back (actually I probably still have but it is in remission) - back pain - sciatica - the full works on and off from since i was thirteen till I was forty - lots of visits to the doctors when it was chronic - only to be told i have a bad back - rest - take a few painkillers I was told - I took up weight training just before I was forty - nothing extreme - but all over workouts - not a problem any longer


----------



## Shortandcrisp (21 Feb 2017)

Is there a diagnosis? I've always found that stomach strengthening exercises (of whatever type) have solved any back pain issues I've had in the past. Not sure if that's any help.


----------



## Joffey (21 Feb 2017)

Thanks for the replies chaps - I think some kind of core / strengthening exercises are needed. I was planning on doing some this year to help on longer bike rides where I suffer mild back pain anyway. This has just made it a necessity. Think I need to get to the local gym.


----------



## psmiffy (21 Feb 2017)

Shortandcrisp said:


> I've always found that stomach strengthening exercises (of whatever type) have solved any back pain issues I've had in the past.



That the conclusion I came to - I didn't actually target my lower back or stomach muscles - in fact initially on the occasions i did it tended to set off the back pain - by working my whole body gradually those areas improved and I could then add abs and lower back to what i was doing


----------



## vickster (21 Feb 2017)

Joffey said:


> Thanks for the replies chaps - I think some kind of core / strengthening exercises are needed. I was planning on doing some this year to help on longer bike rides where I suffer mild back pain anyway. This has just made it a necessity. *Think I need to get to the local gym*.


No you don't - plenty of core exercises you can do at home, if you have floor space. Swiss ball a good investment


----------



## psmiffy (21 Feb 2017)

vickster said:


> No you don't - plenty of core exercises you can do at home, if you have floor space. Swiss ball a good investment



Yup - Agree - but going to the gym I find gets it done - if like me you are hopless at doing the home thing - I should be doing my balance board exercises at the moment instead of wasting my time on here


----------



## vickster (21 Feb 2017)

psmiffy said:


> Yup - Agree - but going to the gym I find gets it done - if like me you are hopless at doing the home thing - I should be doing my balance board exercises at the moment instead of wasting my time on here


Nothing to stop you multi tasking, balance board and Cyclechat

Oh, unless you're a bloke that is


----------



## psmiffy (21 Feb 2017)

much more productive to do the washing up and the balance board at the same time


----------



## Joffey (21 Feb 2017)

I think I would have to go to a gym to make myself do it.


----------



## vickster (21 Feb 2017)

Joffey said:


> I think I would have to go to a gym to make myself do it.


Try at home. See how you go. Unless you want to use a gym for other stuff

Swimming good for backs, give that a go too


----------



## dbeattie (21 Feb 2017)

https://www.posturalrestoration.com/the-science

Check this out and inflate a balloon


----------



## rualexander (21 Feb 2017)

Joffey said:


> She didn't suggest anything really but the tablets for now and didn't say nerve or muscular..




Typical fairly useless GP response.
Naproxen gave me a really sore stomach when I was prescribed it for back pain (not sciatica) a couple of years ago, stopped taking it afte the first dose.
Go and see a physio, I find they are usually much more useful than GP for stuff like this.


----------



## psmiffy (21 Feb 2017)

rualexander said:


> Typical fairly useless GP response.



I did physios and osteopaths - the former didnt work and the latter was very uncomfortable and gave me only a very short term fix - the thing that I found was best was decent painkillers - Co-Dryomol at the least - having been carted off to A&E from the office in an Ambulance in extreme pain and unable to move - 10 minutes after taking a decent painkiller - I was up and mobile - once i had mobility it was only a short while before i could get pain free by some gentle exercise - prior to that i had taken fairly ordinary pain killers - following that as soon as i had any sort of episode at all - I went to the docs and got some decent tablets


----------



## 3narf (22 Feb 2017)

I've had numerous episodes over the years; nothing too severe fortunately.

Once I was running on a treadmill and my back went into spasm; the doctor explained this as a momentary pressure on a nerve causing everything to lock up. He prescribed painkillers and valium to relax the muscles, which worked a treat.

A few years back I was suffering from dull aching in my R hip and thigh which made driving extremely miserable. I visited a consultant who didn't really help. Some weeks later I discovered a lump of knotted muscle in my lower back; just giving that a bit of vigorous manipulation a couple of times a day had it sorted in no time.

I've had a mild recurrence of that recently after doing a long ride on my 'sporty' (low front end) bike. Again, knotted muscle in a similar place which I dealt with in the same manner.

Obviously this won't be helpful in a lot of instances but it's just my experience.


----------



## 3narf (6 Mar 2017)

It's back again this week, but 10 times as bad. Driving to work is murder and I can sit down comfortably anywhere. Ibuprofen gel is relieving the symptoms somewhat.


----------



## FlyingCyclist (19 Mar 2017)

Ugh sciatica! I know how you feel guys. I thought I had it one week before I went for a holiday near Glen Coe. I was walking every day, but as the week went on I couldn't walk up slight inclines. Got home a week later on a saturday, slept ok that night. Sunday ok too. But once Monday arrived, I couldn't roll over to get out of bed because I was in so much agony. Finally got up, had my breakfast and drove to work. Parked the car, and I walked in baby steps in to work. Climbed some stairs....then went to the office (while nearly in tears!) and said I was going home........Went to the docs and he referred me to a physiotherapist. The day came and the physio couldn't do anything because I was that bad! So then I went to the physio at hospital. The physio there said to do some exercises which helped. Plus plenty of walking was needed..........it went away eventually.

Can't remember what painkillers I took, maybe co-codamol and ibuprofen.

This year I had a slight twinge, but went away quickly.

It was a trapped nerve in my thigh joint.


----------

